# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Viti kater para mileniumit

## caligirl76

Ata ishin ulur përballe njëri-tjetrit dhe po eviteonin sytë e tyre. Poshtë në rrugë qyteti kishte gjallëri, njerëz, makina, rrëmuje. Ishte një metropol i vërtetë, ku jeta rridhte furishëm. Njerzit punonin shumë por ama dhe jetonin me të njëjtin intensitet. Ishte e çuditëshme si shndërrohej ky qytet natën, hëna ishte gjithmonë e pra-nishme dhe qielli ishte plot me yje, o zot sa yje kishte.
    Asaj i kujtohej kur kishte ardhur për herë të parë, sa ishte mahnitur se sa yje  kishte ai qiell. Vallë kështu ishte kudo????


   Ata ishin takuar krejt rastësisht, ishin dy njerëz të ndryshëm, nga dy botë te ndryshme, nga dy gjenera-cione të ndryshme. Nuk e kishin pa-rë kurrë njëri-tjetrin, ah po të vet-men gjë të përbashkët  kishin gju-hën. Iu afruan njëri-tjetrit ngadalë dhe filluan të flisnin, introduksioni nuk ishte i rëndësishëm. Kishte di-çka në sytë e tij që e tërhoqi me-njëherë dhe ajo u ndje ‘at ease’.  Folën për gjithshka, për qytetin, për mbrëmjen që i kishte bashkuar rast-ësisht bashkë, për filozofi, për shkri-mtarë të shquar për ëndrra të lëna përgjysëm dhe për emocione të reja.
Papritmas ai tha - “do vish??” dhe ajo thjesht e ndoqi. 
Ishte një hotel luksoz kishte mbi 300 dhoma, ishte i tëri i rezervuar, por gjithë atë rrugë ata e bënë vetëm. Megjithese karpeti  ishte i trashe, i bute, jo dizenjoja e saj e preferuar, ajo degjonte takat e saj te lehta që trokisnin tak tak tak……








   Ajo ditë vere kishte ardhur si gji-thmonë, me një mëngjes të mrekul-lueshëm. Dielli mbushte kopmlet dhomën dhe gjithmonë ajo buze-qeshte kur hapte perdet e rënda që mbulonin dritaret që fillonin në ta-van dhe mbaronin më pak se një metër mbi dysheme. Çdo gjë ishte e thjeshtë, krevati, tavolina, raftet e mbushura me libra, kolltuku pranë dritares që vështronte mbi një ko-psht të vogël, ku një zog kishte folenë dhe s’pushonte së kënduari natë e ditë, po kjo s’ishte bezdi për të. Muret ishin të larta, po kjo i pël-qente pasi mbushej me frymë sa herë që hynte në atë dhomë. Njëri krah ishte i mbushur me fotografi të ndryshme të sajat, të idhujve të saj, shkrime gazetash dhe revistash, që ajo i priste dhe i ngjiste, thënije të famshme që i jepnin kurajo sa herë që ndjehej e humbur.
   Kishte 4 vjet qe jetonte këtu. Në fil-lim e urrente, i urrevi dhe prindërit e saj që e sollën për “një jetë më të mire”.  Humbi çdo gjë, dashurinë e parë, shoqet , miqtë, të afërmit dhe për se ???
 “Këtu është vështirë, nuk e shikon në televizor ç’behet po vrasin njeri –tjetrin po vrasin” - i thanë dhe ajo s’foli. 
Në fakt të themi të drejtën edhe donte edhe nuk donte. Të dashurit të saj nuk i ra fare si bombë kur ajo me lot në sy dhe zë të dredhur i komuni-koi vendimin që do largohej. “S’ka gjë”- tha ai, -“Do shihemi, nuk do ikësh dhe aq larg, merr avionin dhe për një orë këtu je.”
” Posi “- mendoi ajo me vete, “Kaq kollaj është”. Megjithatë, u tregua e përmbajtur, fshiu lotët dhe vazhdoi të pinte pijen e saj. I kishin thënë që ishte martini, por në të vërtetë ishte vetëm dry gin, dhe nuk i pëlqente dhe aq.









    Dhe kështu morri rrugën, filloi jetën e saj të re. Në fillim ishte e de-presuar. Nuk e dinte s’e ç’ishte de-presioni, ishte vetëm 18 vjec, deri tani jeta kishte qenë e lehtë, kurse tani po kuptonte që s’ishte dhe aq. 
Atë vitin e parë shtoi 10kg në peshë, hante pa e kuptuar, shikonte televi-zor dhe bënte punë si robot. Nuk ki-shte asnjë miqësi, asnjë dëshirë për tu argëtuar dhe prindërit nuk kishin ç’ti thoshin, vetëm se mundoheshin ta merrnin me të mire, që asaj ti pël-qente më shumë jeta e re.  Ishte shu-më nervoze, ndihej e mbytur dhe ki-shte një dëshirë të madhe të ulëris-te por për çfarë as ajo nuk e dinte.
Mëngjeset i kalonte vetëm, bënte pu-nët e shtëpisë dhe dëgjonte muzikë, italiane se ajo i pëlqente nganjëherë dhe spanjolle, Julio Iglesias ishte i preferuari i saj. I dëgjonte kasetat pa fund dhe me zë të lartë saqë komshi-njtë filluan ti binin derës dhe të an-koheshin se bëhej shumë zhurmë. Ajo me buzeqeshje thoshte- “Më fal-ni” por nga brënda turfullonte dhe fliste me vete, “Injorantët ku marrin vesh nga muzika, këtu as opera nuk ka!”
Në fakt ajo që e tërbonte ishte se nuk kishte me kë të fliste, kishte kaq shu-më për të thënë, donte të mësonte kaq shumë. Po kujt ti hapej, ata që e rrethonin ishin hallexhinj, dhe ajo që ju interesonte ishte puna, ishin nje-rëz të thjeshtë. Prindërit ishin inte-lektualë, por ajo s’kishte besim se do e kuptonin botën e saj. Sa gabim e kishte!  











    Erdhi pranvera përseri dhe gjërat ndryshuan. Kur e pa veten në pas-qyrë u skandalizua, o zot i madh ku kishte përfunduar. Për një muaj do merrte atë avion që për 1 orë do e çonte aty nga e kishte marrë 1 vit më parë. Sa budallaqe, si nuk e kishte menduar me parë, prerje, lyerje flo-kësh, rënie në pëshe të paktën 5 kg dhe rroba, o zot rroba të reja sa më parë, dhe sidomos të modës së fun-dit.  
Ajo e dinte sa snoba ishin njerzit atje, ku të gjithë të shikonin 2 herë nga koka te këmbët dhe pastaj hapin krahët dhe te thonin-‘Mirëseardhe”.
   Muaji kaloi shpejt, rezultatet ishin pozitive, vërtet nuk humbi 5 kg po s’ka gjë prapë dukej mirë. Ishte e ek-situar, mezi priste që avioni të ulej në pistë. Do ishte vallë ai aty ta priste???
   U lumturua kur pa të dashurin e saj. I tregoi për qytetin ku jetonte për bregun e detit ku çdo dite shko-nte për shëtitje, për ndërtesat e larta të bukura me shume histori. I tregoi gjithashtu dhe për ditet dhe netët pa mbarim që mendonte për të dhe për çastin kur do takoheshin përsëri. 
U takuan përditë, ajo s’e vriste men-djen hiç në do i shikonin bashkë ish-te kaq e përmalluar. Vëreu që ai ki-shte ndryshuar pak, ishte zgjatur, si-kur ishte burrëruar dhe bërë pak me serioz. Po ajo që e habiti më shumë ishte seksi me të. Ishte krejt ndry-she nga sa mbante mënd një vit më parë. Nuk ishte më si atëherë i kuj-desshëm, i ngadaltë por ishte i fuqi-shëm, intens dhe e bënte të ndjehej si në krahët e një të panjohuri.
 “Ndoshta ka fjetur me femra të tje-ra”- thanë mikeshat e saj, por ajo se bëri veten se ishte xheloze. Ai donte atë! 
Pastaj meshkujt ishin ndryshe nga femrat dhe ajo nuk priste që ai ti ish-te aq besnik kur ajo jetonte kaq larg. Kjo gjë nuk i pëlqente por ai ishte realiteti dhe ajo e pranonte.
Zhgënjim! Zhgënjim! Zhgënjim! 
Si i tha? As veshët e saj nuk besonte “Nuk të dua më!!!!!!” Qau shumë, e mallkoi me vete, kërkoi një përgjigje se përse po i ndodhte kjo.  Gjithë ky vit kishte qënë nje prove për ta dhe me sa duket kishte dështuar. Më mi-rë ti kishte thënë që në fillim se si ndjehej, ndoshta ndarja do kishte qënë më e lehtë. Kur ata ishin bash-kë ajo shpesh kishte ëndërruar feje-sën e tyre, ishte e sigurt se prindërit do e respektonin vendimin e saj. E preu vizitën, u nda me mikeshat e saj, dhe u largua pasi u betua të mos kthehej më.
Kthimi ishte i gjatë, ju duk si 1 ditë jo si 1 orë, por kur zbriti në aeroport, çuditërisht u ndje e lehtësuar, sikur kishte humbur ato 5 kg , dhe e për-malluar.  Vera aty ishte e nxehtë, po asaj i pelqente. 
“Në djall të vejë”- tha, “Do iki për pu-shime, kam nevoje”. Dhe kështu iku.












   Fshati ku ajo qe ishte i famshëm për turizëm, njerëz nga gjithë bota vinin për të shijuar rërën e bardhë dhe ujin e ngrohtë e të kaltërt të de-tit. Në fillim rrinte vetëm nën çadër duke lexuar ndonjë libër dhe me ku-fje në vesh duke dëgjuar muzikën e saj të preferuar. Në këtë periudhë i pëlqente muzika xhaz. Çdo gjë është me stinë, po siduket stinët e saj ishin të ngatërrara. 
I pëlqente të dilte herët në mëngjes kur sa zbardhte dhe të vraponte bu-zë detit. Ishte i paaritshëm momenti kur trupi i saj i nxehur dhe i djersi-tur prej fiskulturës të prekte ujin e freskët të detit dhe shkuma e bardhë e valëve e mbulonte të tërën si një fustan nusërie. Ishte bërë pak senti-mentaliste, dhe zbuloi se nganjeherë vetmia të bën mire. Sa here që dilte në mengjes apo në mbasditet qe ka-lonte në plazh duke lexuar diçka, mendonte për jetën e saj, fliste me vetë dhe bënte planet e së ardhmes. E ftuan disa herë të shkonte nëpër parti, djemtë flertonin me të, po ajo mbante syze të errta dhe nuk i’ua varte fare. 
Më në fund vendosi të ndryshojë. Kishte qënë me ish të dashurin e saj vetëm disa herë dhe për 1 vit rresht kishte izoluar veten e saj nga bota. Kishte dhe ajo të drejtë të argëtohej dhe të jetonte. Atë natë veshi fusta-nin më të shkurtër që kishte, takat më të larta, me të cilat mund të ecte nëpër kalldrëm pa thyer ndonjë kë-mbë, bëri një truk të lehtë por shu-më sensual dhe doli me atë djalin që për ditë të tëra nuk i qe ndarë.
   Sa kohë që kishte humbur!  U kë-naq shumë atë mbasdite, u argëtua. Hëngrën darkë në një restorant buzë detit, kërcyen zbathur në rërë, qe-shen. Oh sa nevojë që kishte pasur të qeshte, dhe ai i thoshte se i pëlqenin dhëmbët e saj ishin si rruazë, dhe ajo qeshte më shumë. U puthën dhe u përkëdhelën disa momente, por ve-tëm kaq.  Në fund të fundit e njihte atë person shumë pak.









   Akulli u thye! Ajo u kthye në me-tropolin e saj të zhurmshëm me nje-rëz të njohur dhe të panjohur filloi një jetë të re një vit të dytë ku çdo gjë ndryshoi rrënjësisht dhe kur ajo shkonte në dhomën e saj natën të flinte, nuk i kujtohej më ai vit i pari i tëmershëm. Do e kem ëndërruar mendonte.
   Filloi shkollën, me një entuziazëm të paparë. Ishte krejt e angazhuar me jetën studenteske, i pëlqente të kalonte me orë të tëra në biblotekë, duke lexuar çdo gjë që i zinte dora. Krijoi shumë miqësi, filloi të dilte dhe të argëtohej, e pa që jeta e saj po ndryshontedhe po lëvizte me një rri-tëm normal. Prindërit i kishin dhënë liri të plotë, pasi kishin besim tek ajo dhe mezi e kishin pritur këtë ditë.
   Një mbasdite teksa kthehej në shtëpi, vendosi të futej në parukeri-në që ishte në kthesa përpara shtë-pisë. Nuk ishte ndonje vend kushedi se çfarë, por vajzat që punonin aty ishin shumë moderne dhe gjithmonë të krehura me kujdes. Pasi pyeti për çmimet, hoqi xhaketën, nxorri një libër, u ul në një nga karriget afër dritares, dhe priti rradhën e saj.
“Çfarë keni dëshirë?? Prerje, lyerje??”
“Dua të më transformosh komplet, më bëj ç’të duash, por vetëm kaçur-relat mos mi prish” -I tha parukieres, duke buzëqeshur.
   Tre orë më vonë, doli e lumtur nga parukeria, flokët e saj ishin akoma të gjata, kaçurrelat si bukle të vogla i vareshin mbi supe, por tani nuk ish-in më kafe, ishin të arta. Bjonde! 
Kurrë nuk e kishte menduar se do i kishte flokët të verdha, tiparet i ki-shte kafe edhe flokët gjithashtu, lë-kura e saj ishte si çokollatë, kishte tan natural si në verë dhe në dimër. Por parukierja e bindi, se do dukej dhe më e bukur, kështu ajo pranoi.
Prindërit “u pataksën” kur e panë, siç u shpreh mamaja. E pëlqyen shu-më, “dukesh si artiste, si studente e vërtetë, je rritur dhe pjekur brënda një dite” – u shprehën ata  dhe ajo ndriste e tëra.
Vuri re, se transformimi i saj i jash-tëm tërhoqi vëmëndjen e njerzve më shumë se ç’e kishte menduar. Filloi të dilte më shpesh dhe i pëlqente kur djemtë i bënin komplimenta. Zuri një shoqëri të vërtetë me dy vajza në kursin e saj dhe me një djalë që më shumë nuk vinte se vinte në lesione, por kur ishte aty prezenca e tij ndje-hej kudo. Kur në konfidencë i tha njëres prej shoqeve të saj se ai i pël-qente, ajo qeshi me të madhe dhe i tha-“E dshur, ai është gej”. I ra si bo-mbë dhe u turpërua aq shumë sa nuk dinte ç’të thoshte. Të ishte vër-tetë kaq naive, kaq e padalë, sa të mos dallonte një mashkull të vërtetë.
Në kundërshtim me atë ç’ka ajo me-ndonte ai nuk e mori për ofendim ndjenjen e saj, por u ngazëllye. U bë-në shumë shokë të dy dhe shkonin ngado bashkë. Ai ishte një tip shumë i veçantë, kishte një botkuptim krejt ndryshe  nga ajo, jetonte jetën e tij në liri të plotë, por nga ana tjetër ishte shumë i matur dhe i mprehtë. E kuptoi që ajo nuk merrte vesh shu-më nga meshkujt ose nga jeta në pë-rgjithësi dhe me shumë kujdes pa dashur ta ofendonte i vuri vetes si qëllim ti mësonte asaj gjithshka.   Nën shoqërine e mikut të saj ajo vë-rtetoi se dhe ata, burrat, vuajnë për dashurinë ashtu si dhe femrat, nuk e shprehin, por vuajnë. Janë qënie më të thjeshta, i bëjnë të qarta qëllimet e tyre që në fillim dhe nuk analizojnë çdo veprim që bëjnë. Filozofia e mi-kut të saj ishte “Jeto momentin. Jeta është shumë e shkurtër për tu marrë me sentimentalizma” dhe kur ajo përpiqej ta kundërshtonte, ai i’a priste “Ti je e virgjër akoma, pa eks-periencë, nuk e ke njohur pasionin. Nuk e di që pasioni për një mashkull të ben të bësh marrëzira.” Dhe ajo rinte dhe e dëgjonte dhe e dinte që ai kishte të drejtë. Kishte kujtuar qe e dinte se çfarë ishte dashuria apo pa-sioni, por në të vërtetë në rastin e saj “pasioni” kishte qënë thjesht rezulta-ti i një lidhjeje ku në fund seksi ishte hapi më i natyrshëm, por jo më i ne-vojshem. Kishte qënë më shumë një fare kurioziteti që ajo dhe ish i da-shuri i saj kishin shuar, por ajo s’e dinte se ishte akoma shumë larg nga pasioni i vërtetë. Vallë do gjente ajo dikë me të cilin do njihte dashurinë dhe pasionin në të njëjtën kohe? A mund të ekzistonin këto ndjenja në të njëjtën kohë për të njëjtin person? Miku i saj nuk i përgjigjej por vetëm i thonte -“Jeto. Mos ki frikë nga jeta”.

  Kështu iku viti i dytë, me shumë pyetje pa përgjigje, me kuriozitet të zbulonte se deri ku do arrinte dik-ush, ndoshta ajo vetë, për të zbuluar pasionin dhe dashurinë e vër-tetë. Ishte një vit i mrekullueshëm  ku u argëtua aq shumë, piu dhe martinin e saj të parë të vërtetë, dhe oh sa i ëmbël ishte. Jeta ishte kaq e bukur! 









   Viti i trete ishte akoma dhe më i bukur, ishte viti që i ndryshoi asaj botkuptimin për shumë gjera rreth vetes, njerëzve, jetës, botës. Ishte viti ku ajo do të ishte e lirë, të jetonte momentit, të eksploronte atë që ki-shte frikë më shumë dhe të hidhte atë hap që nuk e kish hedhur më parë, të dshuronte.
C’ishte dashuria???? Shumë kishin shkruar për të që nga kohët e lashta deri në ditët moderne, e përshkrua-nin si një dhëmbje, e përshkruanin si një dhuratë si një bekim, por ajo ta-shmë ishte e sigurt që nuk e kishte provuar. 
“Dashuria është bukuria e shpirtit”- kështu kishte thënë një shenjt, s’ish-te e sigurt se kush ndoshta shën Agustini. Nuk e dinte këtë sepse ish-te fetare, dhe shkonte në kishë shp-esh, por kur kishte kohe hynte në leksionet e teologjisë dhe dëgjonte. 
Ne diskutimet pa fund me miqtë e saj debatonin se kush ishin më të lumtur ata që provonin dashurinë apo pasionin. Dhe ajo debatonte ngrinte zerin dhe citonte thënje pa fund tu mbushte mëndjen të tjerëve se mbi dashurinë s’ka.
“Edhe Nene Tereza e ka thënë, që kur dashuron deri në vuajte atëherë vuajtja mbaron dhe ka vetëm dashu-ri”- s’ju duket kjo poetike dhe hyj-nore në të njëjtën kohë???
“Po ajo e ka fjalën për dashurinë për Zotin, për njerëzimin”- I përgjigjeshe miku i saj, “unë e kam fjalën për pa-sionin që të çmend, që të bën të har-rosh që bota ekziston,” dhe ajo e me-nduar dhe e intriguar e shikonte si-kur ai po i tregonte ndonjë përrallë.   Miku i saj i sugjeroi që për 1 muaj që të dy të jetonin momentin, të lire, me pasion pa menduar “Provoje njëherë do jetë një eksperiment socilolgjik” –i komentoi, “ne dhe po studiojmë ke-të degë”. Dhe kështu ranë dakort. 
   Në fillim ajo nuk dinte si të sillej, për mikun e saj gej ishte pak më e le-hte ai ishte me më shumë eksperie-ncë dhe pa shumë skrupuj, por për të ishte  e vështirë. Në 21 vjetët e saj kishte ekziztuar vetëm një njeri dhe ajo nuk ë kish lejuar vetes as të ima-gjinonte të tjerë.
Kështu filloi loja e tyre, dhe artisti hyri në skenë.













   Ajo kishte kohë që e njihte, ai e ki-shte studjon 2 kate sipër dhe shp-esh takoheshin kur merrnin postën nga kutitë e tyre apo kur prisnin ashensorin. Gjithnjë bisedonin për gjëra të rëndomta, asaj nuk i dukej kushedi se çfarë si mashkull. Ishte më i madh se ajo, nuk ishte e sigurt nëse ishte në martesën e dytë apo të tretë. Mund ta quaje simpatik, me tr-up mesatar, me flokë pak të gjatë dhe vishej gjithmonë shumë sportiv.  Por o zot çfarë tëmerri, mbante mustaqe. Asnjëherë nuk i kishin pëlqyer meshkujt me mustaqe. I vinte për të qeshur kur mendonte se si do dukej dikush duke larë dhëmbet dhe pasta duke i’u rrëshqitur nëpër qime. Hor-ror.
  Ishte mbas dreke, kur ai hyri në zyrë, derën gjithmonë të zotët e mb-anin hapur. Shpesh ata bënin punëra të vogla për artistin, ai hyri dhe ja bëri me dorë. U ul pranë saj dhe filloi ti shpjegonte se çfarë i duhej për ja-vën e ardhëshme, e kishte me pak ngut por ishte i sigurt që ata do e ndihmonim. Ajo ishte akoma duke folur, dhe duke i sugjeruar disa gjëra të reja kur ai i përkëdheli kokën “ke prerë flokët”- I tha, “shumë të shkur-tra, mua nuk më pëlqejnë vajzat me flokë të shkurtra” 
“As mua nuk më pëlqejnë burrat me mustaqe” -iu përgjigj ajo dhe përnjë-herë u pendua për atë që tha.
Artisti qeshi, i shkeli syrin dhe i tha që do t’i telefononte më vonë ta pye-ste si shkonte puna.
“Ç’punë ka ai me flokët e mia?” foli ajo me vehte. Ishte bërë pishman që i kishte prerë, por kishte qënë kaq e zënë këto kohët e fundit, sa dhe dhë-mbët s’kishte kohë të lante e jo më të merrej me kaçurrelat e saj. Dhe ash-tu si një vit më parë, hyri përsëri në sallon, u ul direkt në karrigen bosh të parukieres së saj të preferuar, dhe i tha- “mi pri, sa më parë, se nuk dua të më prishet mendja”
“Do i presësh? Vërtet? Po i ke të bu-kura, ndoshta pak shkallëzim?”
“Jo Jo. Të tëra, nuk kam kohë, jam kaq e ngarkuar këtë vit sa as vetë s’e di si do ja dal”
Dhe kështu flokët u prenë dhe asaj iu duk sikur humbi një pjesë të vetes, por nuk e analizoi shumë, njerzit do mësoheshin, dhe do ia pëlqenin.
 “E ça pastaj se ai s’i ka qejf??? As më bëhet vonë” mendoi dhe filloi punën.

   Nuk e dinte sa orë kishin kaluar, por dritat jashtë ishin ndezur dhe kur telefoni ra, e trëmbi. Ishte artisti, ngulmonte që ajo të shkonte sipër të pinte diçka me të, në këtë mënyre ai dhe do shfaqësohej për komentin që beri, por ajo nuk pranoi. 
“Të lutem ,hajde, dua të të tregoj diçka, e di që të pëlqen puna ime”- tha ai kur ajo ishte gati ti mbyllte te-lefonin.  
Po pse jo? Në fund të fundit s’kishte asgjë të keqe, ata njiheshin prej ko-hësh, s’kishin ndonjë simpati të ma-dhe për njëri-tjetrin por në fund të fundit njeri ishte ç’do i bënte do e hante.
   Kishte qënë disa herë në aparta-mentin e tij, deri tek dera nuk kishte hyrë brënda, jo se kishte frikë, por ai nuk e kishte ftuar asnjehere. U çudit kur hyri dhe pa nje apartament të mobiluar shumë mire dhe me gusto. U futën në dhomën e ndënijes ku ai kishte një librari të madhe që zinte komplet njërin krah si dhe nje tavo-line pune me karrige pas. Pranë dri-tareve kishte  2 kolltuke të kuq shu-më të mëdhenj dhe një tavolinë të vogël në mes, ku kishte disa skulptu-ra të vogla. Dritaret nuk kishin per-de, por pamja e qytetit si ditën ashtu edhe natën me dritat e tij ishte një panoramë e vërtetë marramëndëse. Muret ishin të mbushura me piktura, por jo të tijat, megjithëse artistin nuk e kishte shumë qejf ajo ia pëlqe-nte shumë punën. Arti i tij të gllabë-ronte, kishte shumë ngjyra të fuqi-shme, ishte gjigantesk.  Ajo kishte qënë gjithmonë kurioze se si i nxir-nin telajot e tij nga ndërtesa që ki-shte korridore aq të ngushta.  Dikush i kishte thënë që njëherë i kishin nxjerrë nga ballkoni ku dhe zjarrfiksët erdhën, kurse ai rrinte poshtë e kafshonte gishtat nga sikleti.
“Çfarë mendon?” - pyeti ai, “ulu, ja po vij dhe une aty. Do pish dicka, whiskey ndoshta???” 
“Pse jo, po me akull shumë, pasi nuk kam ngrënë darkë” 
Ai u ngrit dhe pas nje çasti solli dy gota, akull dhe një shishe të pahapur Cutty Sark. Pasi piu pak ajo u ndje më e rehatuar, kolltuku ishte shume i rehatshëm, pija ishte e mirë dhe çuditërisht dhe shoqëria e artistit. Ajo nuk e kishte vënë re asnjëherë se sa i ulët ishte zëri i tij, dhe se kur qe-shte ai kafshonte pak buzën e posh-teme. Biseda e tyre filloi lirshëm dhe ajo e gjeti veten duke i treguar atij, momente të jetës së saj që asnjëherë nuk e kishte imagjinuar se atij do i interesonin, por ja që ai po tregonte interes dhe po e pyeste akoma. Dhe ajo u pergjigjej pyetjeve një nga një, dhe në të njëjtën kohë pyeste veten se përse po i tregonte jetën e saj një të panjohuri. Çuditërisht rrjedha e bisedes së tyre dukej krejt normale, dhe kur ajo pushoi së foluri vuri re se kishin pirë pothuajse gjysmën e shishes. 
“Mos jam dehur???? S’ma merr mëndja ndjehem shumë mirë, dho-ma nuk më rrotullohet, dhe jam kon-shiente se ku ndodhem”-mendoi, dhe gati sa nuk foli me zë.
“Hajde, ikim nga dhoma tjetër” - tha artisti dhe ajo e pa e habitur në sy dhe gati sa nuk i ra pija nga dora,
“‘E kam fjalën të shikosh studjon, aty ku kam pikturat ‘”- i shkeli syrin ai, dhe ajo u skuq e tëra nga turpi.
Kaluan korridorrin e errët ku kishte vetëm një skulpturë madhështore të një mashkulli lakuriq, qe ajo e kishte parë disa herë më parë, por që tani në errësirën e apartamentit dukej sikur nga çasti në çast do ngjallej.
“Mirëserdhe në botën time” –tha ar-tisti duke hapur derën e studjos dhe ajo e gjeti veten para një kaosi të vërtetë telajosh, pëlhurash, bojrash, dhe aromash të ndryshme. Nuk ishte akoma e sigurt se ku duhej të ecte, pasi kishte frikë se mos shkelte diku ku s’duhej, kur ai i kapi dorën dhe ecën bashkë në drejtim të dritares ku kishte një kanape të ulët por të rehatshme.  Pastaj ai ndezi një dritë blu dhe pamja që doli para saj e ma-hniti dhe ia ndaloi frymën për një çast. 
   Telajoja ishte e madhe, në formë drejtkëndëshi dhe në fillim iu duk e tëra e zezë, pastaj kur e pa më mirë, pasi ai rregulloi dritën, pa qe ishte blu.
“Është nata me hënë, kështu quhet”- tha ai, dhe iu afrua dhe ia vuri duart mbi supe.
“Po hëna ku është”- filloi ajo të pye-ste kur papritmas pa cirka të verdha kudo, kur po e shikonte akoma më me vëmëndje pa që kishte dhe pika të kaltra dhe të kuqe. E preku me dorë dhe ndjeu që piktura kishte te-ksturë, sikur njeri e kishte punuar me dorë.
“Po kjo”- pyeti
“Teknika ime, përziej bojën me një lloj rëre që e kam krijuar vetë, në këtë mënyrë të jep këtë efekt dy di-mensional”- shpjegoi duke buzeqe-shur pa i hequr duart nga supet e saj, dhe ajo nuk u përpoq ta largonte. “Hajde, ulu pranë meje ta shohim bashkë” – tha artisti dhe ajo vuri re se si ai qeshi dhe kafshoi buzën, dhe asaj iu duk gjëja më sensuale që kishte pare ndonjëherë në jetën e saj.
U ulën për minuta të tëra pa lëvizur, dhe ajo u mbyt në atë qiell blu ku hë-na ishte copëtuar ngado si një vullkan dhe kishte lënë gjurmë nepër hapësirë. Dhe ajo e ndjente vetën të bëhej e lehtë dhe një me telajon. 
   Pa e kuptuar as vetë se si ndodhi e gjeti veten ne krahët e artistit dhe puthja e tij ishte kaq e lehtë e butë dhe e ëmbël saqë ajo u habit se si nuk ndjeu erën apo shijen e alkolit apo të cigareve që ai pinte pa fund në buzët dhe frymën e tij. I pëlqyen edhe mustaqet, ishin të buta dhe pak të ashpra në të njëtën kohë po kjo e bënte që ajo ta donte, ta kërkonte më shumë puthjen e tij. Ngadalë ai e shtriu në kanape dhe vazhdoi ti për-këdhelte gjoksin, dhe ajo po dehej në aromën e tij, që ishte kaq eksituese. Harroi për një çast se ku dhe me kë ishte, e ndjeu trupin e saj të zgjohej nën duart e tij dhe çdo muskul i tru-pit të saj ishte relaksuar kur paprit-mas u çua sikur dikush i vuri një gjilpërë nga poshtë.
“Ç’pate ?? Më fal, nuk dua të të tre-mb, po unë mezi e kam pritur këtë çast kur ti të vije këtu”- tha ai dhe ajo u drodh e tëra.
“Më duhet të iki, është vonë dhe mamanë nuk e zë gjumi po s’erdha unë”
“Unë s’mund të të lë të ikësh vetëm, do të të çoj me makinë, por të lutem mos ik, jo tani”
“Më duhet të iki. S’ka gjë, nata është e bukur dhe unë s’banoj shumë larg prej  këtu “- tha ajo. U çua me vrap, mori xhaketën dhe çantën, hapi derën dhe rendi nëpër shkallë. 
Kishte nevojë të ikte që aty të merrte ajër se i dukej sikur zemra do i nda-lonte nga momenti në moment.









   Kur doli në rrugë ndaloi dhe u mb-ështet një moment pas derës së ndërtesës të mbushej me frymë. Përballë rrugës pa se fshesaxhinjtë e kishin filluar turnin e tyre të natës, dhe qeshën kur e panë se si ajo doli me vrap, me flokë të shpurpurisur dhe kuq në fytyrë.  Shqyqyr që flokët i kishte të shkurtra, se po të kishin qënë të gjata, ku i dihej kaçurrelave të saj se si do ishin ngatërruar dhe  se si do dukej tani.
   Arriti në shtëpi dhe direkt u fut në dhomën e saj u zhvesh në qetësi të plotë, ra në shtrat dhe fjeti një gjumë të rëndë. Në mëngjes u zgjua si gjith-monë, megjithëse koka i buçiste, u vesh, hëngri diçka dhe doli.


Kembet nuk e cuan as nga shkolla as nga zyra, por e çuan në një park. U ul në një stol dhe për një orë ndenji ashtu e ulur, me sytë që vështronin diku në distance, duke u munduar që të mos kujtonte për të njëmijtën herë skenën e një nate më parë.  Akoma nuk i besohej ajo që kishte ndodhur, aq më tepër reagimi i saj ndaj tij, deshirat që ai kishte ndezur, që ajo kishte kujtuar se kishin ikur përgjithmonë pas asaj vere prej ferri që kishte kaluar. E dinte që kishte ekzagjeruar kur kishte thënë që s’do flinte më me një djalë derisa të martohej, por të ndjehej kështu për artistin, kurrë nuk i kishte shkuar nëpër mend. Doli një shëtitje buzë detit, dhe më në fund përfundoi në kafenenë e preferuar të mikut të saj gej. Kur e gjeti aty, u lirua.
“Hajde, marrim nga një kafe dhe bëjmë një dorë tavëll”- I tha
“Po ti ç’ne këtej, s’kishe leksion sot?”
“Po por nuk më rrihej, as andej nga zyra s’kishin nevojë, kështu që thashë të vija këtu”
“Mirë bëre, tani është orari më i mire se pastaj e di vetë ti se ç’bëhet”- tha miku i saj dhe filluan lojën. Shyqyr që ai s’para kishte qejf të fliste kur luante se ajo nuk kishte më fuqi, gishtat e saj po punonin në mënyrë mekanike ashtu si dhe truri i saj. 
Kafja e qetësoi disi, por kishte nevojë për diçka më të forte, nuk donte të pinte alkol pasi ishte herët kështu që i kërkoi mikut të saj një cigare.
“Ti, do një cigare??, sa herë të jam lu-tur të më shoqërosh dhe ti më je përgjigjur që “atë kancer nuk e fut në gojë”
“Ohu, hajde do ma japesh një apo t’ia kërkoj kamarierit”
“Ty të ka ndodhur diçka, se vetëm kështu shpjegohet” -tha ai, duke i zgjatur cigaren dhe mbylli kutinë e lojës.
   Ajo në fillim nuk foli, por e dinte që dikujt duhej ti tregonte se ç’kishte ndodhur, kjo ishte shumë e papritur për të dhe jashtë karakterit të saj. Ajo ishte vajzë e thjeshtë, gjëra të tilla nuk i ndodhnin femrave si ajo. Ajo rrallë dilte, dhe kur qëllonte që miqtë e saj i mbushnin mendjen, ajo impenjohej të mos ishte asnjëherë në qënder të vëmëndjes. Jeta e saj ishte kaq e organizuar, saqë nganjë-herë i dukej monotone.
Miku i saj ngeli me gojë hapur “Ti dhe mustaqja”
“Mos i thuaj ashtu, se nuk më pël-qen”
“Au, s’të pëlqen, kaq shpejt u dashurove ?”
“Jo nuk jam dashuruar, po mos i thi-rr mustaqe, sikur të jetë ndonjë gjë e keqe”
“Po ty s’te pelqejne burrat me mus-taqe, dhe me sa di unë as atë nuk e ke qejf hiç. C’pate apo u dehët”
“Mos fol marëzira” – I tha ajo e in-dinjuar
“Thjesht, ndodhi dhe dhe…”
“Çfarë ????’
“Dhe, hiç, ….Më pëlqeu! U kënaqe ta-ni ???”  - Tha me nervozizëm dhe iku.
E dëgjoi se si ai i thërriste nga mbra-pa, por ajo nuk e ktheu kokën.
   Më pëlqeu! Nuk e kishte menduar hiç, thjesht i kishte dalë nga goja kjo pergjigje, e cila çorientoi dhe atë. Ishte thjeshtë një lapsus, u mundua të justifikonte veten, por e dinte shu-më mire që lapsuse të tilla inkoshi-ente ishin fakte të vërteta që në për-gjithësi njerzit kanë frikë ti prnojnë. Të ishte e vertetë? Sa kohë kishte që ndjehej ashtu? Ndoshta antipatia që ajo gjithë kohës kishte ushqyer për të ishte në të vërtetë simpati por që ajo per arsye që as vetë nuk i dinte ia kishte ndaluar vehtes. Fakti që ai ishte më i madh në moshë, i martuar dhe me famë Don Zhuani e bënin atë të ndruante, nuk dinte si ti përgjigjej vetes. Mos ndoshta kishte frike???? “Frika është nëna e Moralit” -iu kujtua thënia e famshme e Niçes. Nuk ishte e sigurt në kishte frikë prej ar-tistit apo prej vetvetes. 
“Jam moraliste ???” pyeti veten. Nuk dinte ç’përgjigje të jepte, s’ishte ndeshur asnjëherë me një situate të tillë. Një gjë e dinte të sigurt që në qoftë se ky do ishte problem i dikujt tjetër ajo do i këshillonte që as mos të me-rrnin mundimin ta eksploronin një rrugë të tillë. Por këtu bëhej fjalë për të, për ndjënjën e saj. “Kam nevojë për psikolog” mendoi.










   Kur u kthye në shtëpi i thanë që
miku i saj i kishte telefonuar disa herë, por ajo as nuk e mori mundi-min ta merrte mbrapsht. Informoi familjen që kishte kërkuar leje në zyrë per disa dite dhe qe donte të rrinte me ta në shtëpi. Prindërit u lumturuan.  Ajo ishte vajza e tyre e vetme. E kishin pritur me gaz diten kur ajo vendosi të futej në Univeritet dhe kishte filluar të shoqërohej me shokë e shoqe të moshës së saj. Por këto 2 vjetët e fundit e kishin parë pak e më pak, sikur ajo të mos jeto-nte në të njëjtën shtëpi me ta.
Ato 3 dite i kaluan të qetë në shtëpi, duke biseduar për familjen që kishin lënë pas, duke dalë buzë detit për shëtitje të gjata, ku të treve iu pëlqe-nte, sidomos nënës, dhe duke luajtur me letra si dikur. Kishin pasur nevojë për pak pushim në familje. Prindërit ishin të mrekullueshëm dhe e ad-huronin dhe kur ajo kujtonte artistin skuqej dhe emocionohej e tëra. Ç’do mendonin prindërit vallë po ta mer-rnin vesh?? A ishte gabim që ajo pël-qente artistin??? E dinte që ai ishte i martuar, megjithëse asnjëherë nuk ia kishte vënë veshin thashethemeve të zyrës , njerzit flisnin se ai ishte tip qe iu vardisej femrave dhe që ato i vinin nga pas. Por kjo s’donte të tho-nte se ai ishte njeri immoral, i keq apo se i provokonte. Vallë çdo men-donin mikeshat e saj po ta merrnin vesh. Patjetër që tani fjala do kishte marrë dhenë, miku i saj patjetër që do i kishte marrë në telefon dhe do iu kishte treguar me detaje çdo gjë. Më në fund ajo, “luftëtarja e dashurisë” siç e quanin kishte zbuluar pa-sionin me një burrë të martuar.












   U mblodhën të katërt si gjithmonë në kafen përballë biblotekës, dhe ajo s’kishte rrugë tjetër por t’ju tregonte nga fillimi çdo gjë që kishte ndodhur. Kur mbaroi së foluri dhe mbasi që të katërt ndezën një cigare, shokët e saj tundën kokën. Ishin të “lumtur” që ajo gjeti dikë që vërtet i pëlqente, që zbuloi një anë të personalitetit të saj që kishte qënë e fshehur për shumë kohë, por në të njëjtën kohë ajo sit-uatë ishte thikë me dy presa.
“Po sikur të dashurohesh”- e pyeti një nga mikeshat,                            
“S’ma merr mëndja puna të shkojë gjer aty”- ia preu miku i saj gej, “plani është që ajo ta provojë 1 muaj ta shohë se si gjysma tjetër jeton” 
“Ndoshta gjysma tjetër e atyre si puna jote”- iu hodh atij në grykë shoqja tjetër.                                                      
“Po ai është i martuar, me sa dimë ka dhe familje. Ti je e sigurt që me vetëtidje do fillosh një romance me një burrë të martuar më të madh se ty në moshë. Po sikur ai thjeshtë të dojë të tallet me ty, të jesh thjeshtë një kapriço për të???”                        
“Do ia thyej unë turinjtë, po guxoi” u përgjigj miku i saj nën zë.                
 Ata flisnin sikur ajo të mos qe atje, dhe ajo as vetë nuk e dinte se si do shkonte ajo punë. Nuk ishte e sigurt se çfarë ndjente për artistin dhe nuk e kishte as idenë se ç’ndiente ai. Ku-rrë nuk i kishte shkuar nëpër mën-dje qoftë dhe të shikonte një burrë të martuar në këtë mënyrë. Gjithmonë i ishte dukur e pamoralshme dhe se relacione të tilla thjeshtë plotësonin nevoja seksuale dhe s’e ndjenjat nuk ishin asnjeherë të koresponduara. Ai moment i asaj mbrëmjeje mund të kishte qënë thjesht një pasion kalim-tar për të dhe kur ata të takoheshin prapë çdo gjë do ishte si më pare.  
“Ju lutem mos e bëni kaq të madhe dhe mos i jepni më shumë rëndësi se ç’duhet.  Jam e sigurt që nuk jam e dashuruar dhe as që s’do dashuro-hem me të, pasi une nuk kam kohe per dshuri dhe ai nuk është tip që shkon mbrapa vajzave si unë” -deklaroi ajo.  
“Ok!”- folën 3 miqtë e saj në një gojë, dhe aty biseda u mbyll. 






   Po rrinte me sy hapur dhe ora ishte 3:00 AM, ishte hera e parë mbas shu-më shumë kohesh qe gjumi s’e zinte. Arsyen e dinte shumë mire, atë që s’dinte ishte çfarë ndjente. Në mëny-rë kategorike refuzonte se ishte e dashuruar. Kishte gati 2 javë që nuk e kishte parë artistin dhe gjithë ko-hën kishte një lëmsh në stomak, sytë i kishte të rënda sikur do e zinte gju-mi, dhe fjalët e të tjerëve nga një vesh i hynin dhe nga tjetri i dilnin. Po jetonte këto ditë si një spektatore e jetës së saj, ishte si një eksperiencë jashtë trupore ku ajo ishte aty fizikisht po mendja e shpirti i saj fluturonin përrreth pa dashur të ndalonin. Kishte lexuar nëpër libra për dashuri platonike, e dinte shumë mire që kjo ishte faza e entuziazmimit. Ishte faza kur truri  punon në super xhiro, ku nivelet e norepinefrines dhe dopomines janë super të larta dhe çdo gjë dhe çdo njeri të kujton atë që s’ke pranë.  Si për inat të sajin, pati dhe një intervistë të tijën në lajme dhe kur zëri i tij mbushi vetminë e apartamentit, asaj i dukej se ai i fliste vetëm asaj. Asgjë nuk kishte më sens.  Minutat, orët, ditët iknin, zgjohej dhe flinte me kujtimin e tij, dhe rrijetonte çastet e asaj nate pambarim. Momenti më i vështirë ishte kur shkonte në zyrë  hynte dhe dilte në ndërtesën e zyrës së saj si një hajdute.
“Ti s’mund të vazhdosh kështu”- e këshilluan miqtë e saj “bëj diçka.”














   Ishte një ditë e keqe me shi dhe bu-bëllima kur ajo i ngjiti shkallët dy e nga dy. Kur arrti para derës së artis-tit, ndaloi për një çast të merrte frymë, qetësoi veten dhe për të njëmij-tën herë përsëriti thënien e Niçes “Frika është nëna e Moralit.” Trokiti shumë lehtë, sikur të mos donte që ai të dëgjonte, por dera u hap menj-ëhere dhe ai e rrëmbeu në krahët e tij.
    Lanë një varg me rroba duke filluar nga dera e jashtme, nëpër kor-ridor, para derës së studios deri sa arritën në kanape. Iu dhanë njëri-tjetrit me një pasion të paparë dhe u humbën brenda trupave të tyre si-kur ajo të ishte gjëja e fundit që do bënin në jetën e tyre. Ajo provoi ndj-enija që kurrë nuk i kishte menduar se ekzistonin, eksploroi trupin e tij dhe të sajin si një i verbër që shikon me duart e tij. U deh me aromën e tij prej mashkulli të përzierë me erën e duhanit, alkolit, bojrave dhe gjurmë-ve të një parfumi të lehtë. Për herë të parë thirri me zë dhe kërkoi që ai të mos ndalonte derisa pike fuqie nuk i ngeli më.                                                 
Më vone, kur të dy rrinin mbështe-tur pranë dritares dhe ai e ledhato-nte, ai i konfesoi se sa i trishtur ki-shte qënë. E kishte kërkuar si i çme-ndur dhe kishte frikë se ajo nuk do e pranonte më. “Dua të jem me ty, s’kam njohur femër si ty, dua të di deri ku do arrij për ty. Po ti ç’fare kërkon nga unë” -e pyeti dhe u ngrit ta vështronte në sy.
“Më mëso të jetoj, më mëso pasionin, më mëso te jem e lire”- u pergjigj ajo dhe e mori përsëri në krahët e saj.









  Për familjen e tij folën vetëm një here. Ai i shpjegoi se situata në shtë-pi ishte e tillë që ai rrinte thjesht për hir të fëmijës së tyre. Ishte i tëri i absorbuar në artin e tij dhe se ajo tani ishte gjëja që e bënte atë të lumtur. E pranoi që i pëlqenin femrat por kur-rë nuk ishte tallur me to dhe i prem-toi se asnjehere nuk do ta lëndonte.       
“Jeta është si arti”- i kishte shpjeguar ai në një nga mbasditet e shumta që kalonin bashkë, ku ai punonte dhe ajo gjysëm e zhveshur e dëgjonte nga kanapeja. “Parafytëroje veten si një telajo ku çdo ditë pikturon nga pak, dhe sa herë qe furça prek pëlhu-rën lë gjurme aty të dukshme apo të padukshme, ose si një poezi ku shk-ruan cdo dite nga nje varg. Kjo është jeta, shkolla më e mire, ajo që të me-son më shumë”- më kupton vogëlushe, i thoshte me përkëdheli dhe e merrte në krahët e tij.                      
 Ajo tundte kokën menduar, dhe im-agjinonte se si do ishte për ata të dy të rrinin gjithmonë kështu. Shiu që binte dhe trokiste në xhamet e drita-reve, gjysëmerrësira që i rrethonte, dritat e famshme blu që ai ndizte dhe  krijonin një kontrast fantastik mbi lëkurën e tyre dhe lehtësia që ajo ndjente sa herë kapërcente pra-gun e derës së tij.                                
 Por e dinte që nuk duhej të fanta-zonte, të dshurohej pas tij do ishte marrëzi. Të dy e dinin, ishte si një kontrate e pafolur midis tyre, që fa-milja e tij do ishte gjithmonë në mes, dhe se ajo nuk dëshironte që gjith-kush të merrte vesh lidhjen e tyre. Ishin diskretë kur dilnin bashkë por nuk fshiheshin, kishin vajtur disa he-rë nëpër muzeume, dhe në hapjen e disa ekspozitave. Ai e kishte prezan-tuar me artistë të tjerë dhe njerëz të rrethit të tij, biles një ditë donte ti prezantonte bashkëshorten por ajo nuk pranoi. Influenca e tij ishte e çu-ditëshme.  Filloi ta shikonte jetën me një sy tjetër, por dhe të jetonte jetën e saj ndryshe. Nganjëherë i dukej si-kur po jetonte një jetë të dyfishtë, di-tën në shkollë dhe punë dhe natën me artistin e saj. U bë me seioze, më e matur, po i mendonte gjërat më thellë, dhe filloi ti pëlqente të piktu-ronte nga pak. E dinte që nuk kishte talent, i pëlqente arti, por nuk ishte artiste. Megjithatë ndjehej shumë e shplodhur kur me furçë në dorë punonte krahas tij. “Ç’po bën?”-pyeste ai, “po jetoj jetën time”- i përgjigjej ajo. Shpeshherë manaxherja e tij vinte aty, dhe ai e kishte prezantuar thjeshtë si një “shoqja” e tij, që po i jepte mësime pikture. Asaj nuk i pël-qenin aspak këto gënjeshtëra dhe atë, manaxheren e tij nuk e kishte hiç qejf. Sa here qe ajo vinte, artisti ndjehej në siklet, kështu që ajo ikte dhe i linte vetëm të diskutonin. 
   Ai vit qe viti më prodhues i saj në shkollë, dhe në zyrë i ofruan ta merr-nin me orar të plotë kur ajo të diplo-mohej. Nga ana tjetër prindërit po lakmonin për të një master përtej detit dhe në ato momente kur ajo imagjinonte të ardhmen dhe karie-rën e saj, artisti zhdukej fare sikur të mos kishte ekzistuar kurrë.
   U zhyt e tëra në studimet e saj, ide-ja që mund të vazhdonte për mastër e joshte, kishte një etje të madhe për të mësuar dhe çdo herë kishte më pak kohe për artistin e saj. Ishte e vështirë për të të humbte mbasdite të tëra duke parë atë si pikturonte, kur shoket e saj merrnin pjesë nëpër konferenca. Nje grup po shkruante një libër me një profesor të tyren ku-rse 3 miqtë e saj po fillonin një stu-dim të ri sociologjik në 5000 perso-na, dhe donin ndihmën e saj. Muaji provë kishte ardhur dhe ikur 6 herë dhe lidhja e saj me artistin vazhdo-nte. Kur ishte në shkollë apo në amb-jentet e saj nuk mendonte për të, as që e diskutonte me miqtë e saj, nga-njëherë e vriste dhe ndërgjegjia kur mendonte familjen e tij, por kur vin-te momenti që ajo do ngjiste shkallët të ishte pranë tij, çdo gjë zhdukej si me magji.  Vërtet nuk kalonin shumë kohë bashkë, por netëve para se të ikte në shtëpinë e saj, ajo kalonte nga studjoja.  Artisti i saj e priste dhe e dëgjonte me kuriozitet dhe gjithë adhurim për gjithshka që ajo i tre-gonte. Ishin në fazën ku seksi nuk ishte më aq i domosdoshëm, thjeshtë të qënit bahkë në një dhomë e mbu-shte atë. Ndjehej kaq e lumtur.
   Në një nga intervistat e saj u njoh me dikë, ishin moshatarë dhe ai ishte shumë simpatik dhe tregoi interes të shoqeroheshin si shokë. Kur ajo ja përmendi artistit ai iu pergjigj “Bëj si të duash”
   Dhe kështu ajo ngadalë, në fillim pa e kuptuar po largohej prej tij. Jo sep-se donte, por sepse jeta ikte shpejt, sidomos në këtë qytet ku i dukej nganjëherë që njerzit donin më shu-më të argëtoheshin se sa të punonin. Miku i saj i ri ishte i këndshëm, fliste pak dhe dëgjonte shumë, dhe kjo as-aj i pëlqente, pasi ajo kishte shumë për të thënë, dhe më në fund gjeti një mashkull që i kushtonte vëmendje.








     Viti shkollor kishte mbaruar, provimet kishin ikur dhe ajo ishte entu-ziaste se si do ja kalonte atë verë. Shpesh dilte me mikun e saj gjatë de-tit me motoçikletën e tij dhe qeshte si fëmijë kur era ia merrte flokët dhe ajo s’shikonte dot aq shpejt sa shko-nin. Në dy muajt e fundit artistin e kishte pare shumë pak, e merrte ma-lli shumë për të po perpiqej të për-mbahej. U çudit shumë atë ditë kur e pa që ai po e priste para derës së bi-blotekës “C’ka ngjare”- pyeti    
 “Asgjë, doja të të shikoja, kohët e fu-ndit s’ke pasur kohë të …”                
“Ti e di sa e zënë kam qënë, pastaj kemi folur në telefon përditë, unë as në zyrë nuk kam ardhur”                  
 “E di, e di, por nuk doja ta bëja në te-lefon këtë bisedë doja të ta thoja në person”                                        
“Çfarë???” pyeti ajo dhe zemra filloi ti rrihte shpejt.                                   
 “Do iki, ti e di se ku, në ishull, me gruan. Kemi nevojë të rrimë vetëm, ajo dicka di, por asnjëherë s’ka për-mendur  gjë. Pastaj ti dhe miku yt me mtoçikletë…..”                              
 “Jo, Jo ai s’është gjë, por nejse unë kuptoj” – u përgjigj ajo dhe për herë të parë që kur njiheshin bashkë nuk mund ta shihte artistin dot në sy. U përqafuan, dhe pa se si ai u largua, dhe thellë në shpirt e dinte që nuk do e shihte më. 







   Viti i katërt hyri me një dimër të akullt dhe me dëborë. Kur u çua atë mëngjes nuk ju besonte syve, gjith-shka ishte e bardhë, qielli ishte i kal-tërt dhe dielli ndriste. Babai tha atë thënjen e tij të famshme - “ky do jetë dimër me dhëmbë”.                                
Ai e urrente dimrin dhe të ftohtin pasi kishte kaluar fëmijërinë në një qytet ku dimri fillonte në tetor dhe mbaronte në prill, ku dëbora ishte deri në gju, dhe vera ikte sa të hapë-sh dhe të mbyllësh sytë. Por asaj i pëlqente dëbora.  Vera kishte qënë pak depresive, megjithëse u argëtua shumë me shokët e saj. Vjeshta ki-shte filluar e zhurmshme, me vrull dhe shumë e ngarkuar por ajo kishte akoma atë boshllëkun në shpirt. Dhe kur pa borën atë mëngjes u ndje si fëmijë përsëri, si atëherë kur shko-nin në qytetin e prindërve të vizito-nin gjyshen dhe e kalonte kohën më shumë jashtë duke luajtur me topa bore sesa brënda pranë sobës së ng-rohtë. Aq shumë kohë kalonte përja-shta sa duart i bëheshin kuq nga ng-rica, dhe e jëma e detyronte të vinte brënda, ia lyente duart me një lloj kremi vajor që binte erë të shpifur, dhe i vishte doreza prej leshi. Tani qe rritur, ishte ndryshe, dhe ajo dinte të kujdesej për veten dhe pasi u vesh mirë doli gjithë gëzim jashtë dhe u ndje si një çupëlinë.                   
 E dinte se ku do i gjente miqtë e saj, do ishin në parkun mbas universite-tit, aty ku pinin cigare ndërmjet orë-ve të mësimit. U habit sa shumë stu-dentë kishte jashtë, dhe nga bisedat e kalimtarëve morri vesh që leksionet ishin ndërprerë për atë ditë.     
Filloi të vraponte drejt miqve të saj, dhe u prit me topa bore në fytyrë në trup në këmbë, ngado. Aq shumë u çorientua sa ra si femijë përtokë dhe filloi të qeshte me të madhe. Akoma s’ishte mbushur me frymë dhe ishte duke pastruar veten nga bora, kur e dalloi atë disa metra larg saj që po e vështronte. “Ai”- mendoi “Ç’bën ketu, përse ka ardhur???” - Nuk dinte si të  sillej. Kishin kaluar mbi 6 muaj që kur ishte ndarë me artistin dhe që atëherë nuk e kishte takuar më. Në fillim qe e lehtë për ta evituar pasi ai kishte lënë qytetin, por kur ai u kth-ye, ajo nuk mundi ta duronte prani-në e tij 2 kate më sipër. I erdhi si “nga Zoti” propozimi i një prej pro-fesorëve të saj ta ndihmonte në një projekt që ai po përgatiste për një konferencë në verë. Kështu që u lar-gua nga zyra derisa të diplomohej. Ishte preteks gjenial, por në të njëj-tën kohë dhe nje okazion për të. 
   Ndarja me artistin kishte qënë e vështirë, thellë thellë ajo e dinte që s’mund të vazhdonin më bashkë por nuk e kishte pritur që të ndaheshin në këtë mënyrë. U bë e fortë dhe nuk e la veten të depresohej, në fund të fundit qe vetëm një “eksperiment sociologjik” - e kujtoi miku i saj gej, por këtë rradhë nuk kishte ironi në zërin e tij. U rrethua nga miqtë e saj, me punën, dhe me ëndrrën që ndo-shta do merrte bursën për masterin, dhe muajt kishin kaluar.                      
U ndje e papërgatiur ta shihte atë pikërisht aty dhe kur e pa që ai po i afrohej i erdhi një dëshirë e madhe të vraponte, të ikte sa më larg dhe sa më shpejt të ishte e mundur, por for-ca e gravitetit bëri të vetën dhe këm-bët nuk i lëvizën aspak nga vendi. Me bisht të syrit shihte miqtë e saj që ishin mbledhur të tre dhe s’po ua ndanin sytë sikur ajo do bënte duel me të.                                                       
“Të janë rritur flokët”- tha ai.           
Ajo s’foli, thjesht e pa. Artisti s’kishte ndryshuar fare, por se ç’kishte një hije në fytyrën e tij, një seriozitet që ajo nuk e kishte parë asnjëherë. 
“Nuk e di a e pe ekspozitën??? Doli me shumë sukses, më ofruan vëndin e skenografit për sezonin e ri teatral, dhe më kanë dhënë liri të plotë arti-sitke dhe fonde pa limit”                                       
Ajo përsëri e pa drejt e në sy dhe nuk foli. Me vete, nga brënda buzë-qeshi, pasi e dinte që ajo kishte qënë ëndrra e tij.                                               
 “E kuptoj si ndiehesh, po më thuaj diçka. Fare s’do flasësh???”              
 “Urime. E lexova artikullin në gazetë për ekspozitën si më e mira e 10 vje-tëve te fundit.”                                    
 “Unë të dërgova ftesë, ti pse s’erdhe?  Të prita aty përditë derisa ekspozita u mbyll dhe ti nuk erdhe asnjëherë”.                                          
 “Shiko, nuk e kuptoj përse ke ardhur ka kaluar kaq shumë kohë. Pastaj si e dije që do isha këtu?”                 
“Të ndoqa” - u pergjigj ai dhe ajo ngeli e habitur. Nuk e kishte pritur këtë përgjigje prej tij.                          
“U ndamë, ajo e dinte që ekzistonte dikush tjetër, që këtë rradhë ishte speciale. Unë vërtet u mundova, por asgjë nuk 
e shpëtonte atë martesë”          
 “Sa kohë keni që jeni ndarë?”            
 “Që në verë, ajo levizi nga aparta-menti dhe divorci do jetë final në fund të këtij viti.”                              
“Dhe ti prite gjithë këtë kohë, të vije të më thoje? Ç’pret nga unë që të hap krahët dhe të të marr mbrapsht, se ç’do gjë është në rregull, se dshuria shëron gjithshka????”                         
“Po prit mos e merr keshtu…..”   
“Ç’them dhe unë e çmëndura, ti as-njëherë nuk më ke dashur. Çdo gjë midis nesh ishte e përkohëshme, ti gjete dikë që të adhuronte dhe unë, unë, realizova eksperimentin tim”- tha ajo me një mllef që kurrë nuk e kishte provuar më parë.              
 “Çfarë eksperimenti se s’po marr vesh???”                                                           
 “E di si është puna, cdo gjë kaloi, mbaroi, unë s’mund dhe nuk dua ta filloj këtë relacion nga fillimi, nuk e kuptoj si ti guxon të propozosh një gjë të tillë, sidomos mbas asaj inter-viste shumë te detajur që bëre”                            
“Unë gjithmonë të kam dashur, por ndjehesha i detyruar ndaj saj, i dha-shë një shans të fundit. Tani jam i lirë për ty, për ne. Sa për atë inter-vistë, nuk ishte ideja ime, bëra shu-më gabim, më lër të shpjegohem, të lutem”- tha artisti dhe iu afrua dhe i kapi duart e saj të ftohta që në mo-ment reaguan ndaj prekjes së tij. Aty, ajo e kuptoi se sa shumë e kishte da-shur se sa shumë i kishte munguar prekja e tij, se historia e tyre nuk kishte qenë aspak eksperimentale, të paktën jo për të.                                   
Asaj ju mbushen syte me lotë, i erdhi të ulërinte dhe ai lemshi në stomak iu mblodh përsëri si atëherë kur sa ishin njohur, dhe çdo moment që ata kalonin bashkë ishte aq special ku çdo gjë rreth saj zhdukej dhe bota e tij e gëlltiste të tërën.









   Iu kujtua ai mengjes i zymtë shta-tori, kur ajo po punonte në biblotekë dhe mikesha e saj i solli një nga ato revistat që merreshin me thasheth-eme, ku 90% e shkrimeve ishin të sajuara, dhe në kopertine ishte fotoja e tij. Artisiti i përqafuar dhe duke buzëqeshur me manaxheren e tij. Ajo e njhte, e dinte shumë mire kush ishte, e kishte parë disa herë, aty në studjon e tij. Titulli poshtë fotos “Fil-lim i ri, lidhje e re. E ardhmja e ndri-tur e dy personave që punojnë dhe jetojnë për njëri –tjetrin”. Kishte dhe një intervistë të shkurtër ku ata kon-firmonin romancën dhe seriozitetin që kishte lidhja e tyre, dhe asaj i erdhi për të vjellë.                                                          
 Ç’do gjë e kishte menduar por këtë jo. Sa naïve, sa budallaqe kishte që-në, sa here që ajo tjetra kishte ard-hur aty, ajo kishte ikur, duke men-duar se ata flisnin për punën. Ju duk vetja kaq e përdorur, kush kishte që-në për të, numri dy, tre, sa e gjatë do kishte qënë lista e tij vallë? Do i ki-shte falur çdo gjë, shpesh kishte im-agjinuar se si ai do vinte ti kërkonte falje dhe do i thonte që ajo ishte mu-za dhe femra e tij ideale. U ndje e tradhëtuar. Gjatë gjithë kohës ai qe tallur me të me ndjenjën e saj dhe kishte përdorur inoçensën e saj, të një vajze të padalë dhe pa ekspe-riencë për kapriçon e tij. Si s’kishte turp, si guxonte të vinte tani dhe ti thonte se e kishte dashur, kur gjatë gjithe asaj kohe që ajo e kishte adhu-ruar ai e kishte tradhëtuar me dike tjetër.         
   Mblodhi veten, fshiu syte nga lotët, dhe me majrat e gishtave i preku fy-tyren që sa herë e kishte puthur dhe ëndërruar dhe ia futi një shuplakë sa atij i iku koka vëndit dhe asaj i dhë-mbi dora.                                        
 “Shporru. Nuk dua të të shikoj më kurrë, mos më kerko” –tha, dhe u largua me vrap drejt shokëve të saj. Ata të tre si të çmendur që ishin, fi-shkëllenin dhe brohorisnin me të madhe dhe ajo u hodh në krahët e tyre dhe filloi të qajë për herë të pa-rë në një kohë të gjatë. Tani më në fund çdo gjë kishte mbaruar, histo-risë së tyre iu vu kapaku dhe asaj i dhimbte  zemra por në të njëjtën kohë ndjehej e çliruar.
   Kur ajo arriti në shtëpi ia tregoi së j’ëmës te gjitha. U lirua që ishin vet-ëm dhe u habit që nëna nuk i kerkoi shpjegime, nuk u shokua dhe nuk shkuli flokët nga turpi, siç ajo e kish-te imagjinuar. Mbasi mbaroi së foluri morri fryme thellë dhe nxorri një ci-gare. E ndezën të dyja dhe për disa momente e vetmja zhurmë ishte ajo e zjarrit që digjej në vatër.                    
“Ti e dije që kjo histori kështu do mbaronte. S’mund të them që je nxi-tuar pasi je e re, se çdo gjë e ke bërë me vetëdije. Por jeta kështu është. Jeta është si shkolla, nganjëhere del mirë nganjëherë ngel edhe në klasë. Ti je e re dhe gabime do bësh prapë, shumë, derisa të piqesh, por e rëndë-sishme është mos bësh të njëjtin ga-bim dy herë. Ruaj veten të keqen mami dhe kurrë mos kompromento identitetin tend dhe lëndo njerëz të pafajshëm”- tha e jëma dhe u çua të vinte kafen.                                          
Asaj s’i besohej ç’po dëgjonte, si nuk kishin folur më pare. Asnjëhere nuk i kishte pasur frikë prindërit, por nuk ishte e sigurt se ata do e kuptonin.  Ajo bisedë u mbyll me aq dhe ajo nuk morri vesh nëse i jati ishte vënë në dijeni për ç’ka kishte ndodhur. U betua se që këtej e tutje do ti bënte prindërit krenarë dhe megjithëse te-ntacionet ishin kudo, ajo do mbante kokën lart dhe do shikonte vetëm përpara. Kishte provuar pasionin dhe dashuinë e ndaluar, kishte ëndë-rruar një të pamundur dhe kishte vuajtur vetë dhe shkaktuar vuajtje dikujt tjetër. U ndje e pisiët. Filloi të lahej disa here në ditë, duke u mun-duar të hiqte atë pisllëk, por ishte e pamundur. E ndjeu veten të mbyllej përsëri në vetvete, kur shokët e saj e kuptuan c’po ndodhte me të e ndih-muan.                                                                   
“Nuk ishte vetëm faji yt, ai ishte një burrë që e dinte se ç’bënte, ti nuk duhet të mbash peshën e gjithë ga-bimeve të tij. Ai nuk e meriton, që ti të vuash në këtë mënyrë”- I thanë ata, por ajo e dinte që ishte fajtore. Nuk do ia lejonte vetes të përsëriste të njëjtin gabim. Po e kuptonte që kishte disa gjëra në jetë, që ishin më të rëndësishme se një kapriço. E shk-uara e shkuar do ngelej dhe e ardh-mja dukej shumë prometuese dhe ajo kurësesi nuk donte të sabotonte jetën e saj në këtë mënyrë. S’thonë kot kur Zoti të mbyll një derë të hap një dritare, dhe dritarja e saj ishin prindërit e saj të mrekullueshëm. Që atë ditë gjërat ndryshuan midis tyre. Ajo filloi t’ju tregonte gjithshka, që nga problemet që haste me temën e diplomës, orët e gjata në biblotekë dhe flirtin e saj me djalin me moto-cikletë. Biles, arriti gjer aty sa ta fto-nte në shtëpi pasi ia beri të qartë dhe atij dhe prindërve që ishin ve-tëm shoke.                                             
Filloi të shpenzonte më shume kohë me mikeshat e saj më të ngushta dhe me mikun e saj gej që kohët e fundit kishte rënë në një depression për faj të dashurisë. Të dy ata kishin filluar këte lojë të rrezikshme pak më shu-më se një vit më pare “një eksperi-ment sociologjik” që të dyve ju ki-shte thyer zemrën dhe asaj shkak-tuar kaq dëm.
    Angazhimi i saj për të harruar dhe ecur përpara ishte aq total saqë ajo nuk kishte menduar më per artistin deri atë ditë, përvjetorin e “vdekjes” së tyre siç e quante.










   Atë vit pranvera erdhi me herët se zakonisht. Dimri nuk kishte qënë “me dhëmbë” siç kishte predikuar babai dhe ajo kishte një parandjenjë të çuditëshme se jeta e saj do ndry-shonte shumë shpejt. E kishte mba-ruar tezën e saj të diplomës kur i er-dhi lajmi se bursa i ishte aprovuar. Nuk i besohej as asaj, as familjes, as miqve të saj. Bënë një festë të madhe ku ftoi gjithë shoqërinë e saj. Gjitmo-në e kishte ëndërruar, por tani që is-hte bërë realitet i dukej e pabesue-shme. Për here të pare në jetën e saj do largohej nga prindërit, do jetonte vetëm, do fillonte një jetë të re larg çdo gjëje që njhte.                                
 Dita e diplomimit erdhi dhe ajo ishte më e lumtur se kurrë, por në të një-jtën kohë dhe pak e trishtuar. Ven-dosi mos shkonte për pushime atë verë, do e kalonte në qytet më fami-ljne dhe me shoqet e saj. Për here të pare në një kohë shumë të gjatë, ki-shte kohë të mendonte për këto 4 vjetët e fundit. Sa shumë gjëra kishin ndryshuar në jetën e saj, sa shumë njerëz kishte njohur dhe sa eksprie-nca kishte jetuar. Ishte bërë më e fortë, artistin pothuajse nuk e çonte më nëpër mend, dhe kur qëllonte rasti që i kujtohej, nuk e kishte më atë ndjenjën e hidhur. Do merrte kohë por do e harronte.









   E çorientoi telefoni që binte, pasi ishte shumë herët që dikush ta me-rrte dhe u habit akoma më shumë kur nga ana tjetër e linjës ishte pro-fesori i saj. Ndjehej i dëshpëruar se gruaja e tij ishte gati të lindte fëmi-jën e tyre të parë dhe ai donte që ajo të prezantonte studimin e tyre në konferencën që mbahej në hotel “In-ternacional”.
“Të lutem, ti ke punuar aq sa unë, më ke ndihmuar me muaj të tërë, do nd-jehem i qetë me ty”- tha profesori me ton shumë konfident.                 
“Për mua do jetë nder, por a jeni i si-gurt që kjo ështe zgjithja më e mire? Ndoshta dikush tjetër më i kualifik-uar se unë mund të bejë ketë pre-zantim”- iu përgjigj ajo dhe zemra po i gufonte nga emocioni.
   Dhe ashtu e frikësuar, e emocio-nuar, e veshur bukur me një kostum të zi, me stiletto moderne dhe me truk serioz hyri në Hotel Interna-cional me një hap të sigurt. Ishte si-guruar disa here që gjithë materialet, laptop-in dhe dvd-të i kishte me vete, dhe megjithëse rezatonte kon-fidence brënda vetes dridhej si një fëmijë. As që e mbajti mend si u çua dhe filloi prezantimin, ishte si një ëndërr, por kur degjoi duartrokitjet e kuptoi se ç’do gjë kishte kaluar me sukses.                                                                  
 Kaloi orë të tëra duke u përshënde-tur me shume njerëz që kishin ard-hur në konferencë dhe qe donin kon-takte me të. U ndje e rritur, e rëndë-sishme, e përgjegjshme dhe kjo e bë-nte shumë të lumtur. Po fillonte ti pëlqente suksesi ishte si një afrodi-siak për të. Ishte ulur në një nga sal-lat e hotelit, kur e vuri re atë që po e shikonte me shumë intensitet. U kuj-tua se ishin ndeshur disa herë gjatë ditës por ajo kishte takuar aq shumë njerëz saqë në fillim nuk i kishte bë-rë përshtypje prania e tij, por tani ai po e intrigonte. Ashu e ulur siç ishte dhe duke pirë essperson e saj të 10-të e pa se si ai u ngrit dhe me hap të sigurt po vinte drejt saj. U ul ngjitur me të dhe në pasi e përgëzoi për pre-zantimin filloi ta pyeste se si ju ki-shte lindur ideja për atë temë aq in-teresante “Roli i femrës në mileni-umin e ri.” Dhe ajo filloi ti tregonte se si në fillim kishin përgatitur një pyetësor me 10 pyetje nga më të thjeshtat që mbulonin rolin e gruas në familjen e sotme moderne, në tregun e punës, në mardhënie me meshkujt, paranë, karierën dhe në politikë. Përgjigjet kishin qënë nga më të larmishmet shumë kishin qënë mjaft bashkëkohore, por kishte dhe nga ato që akoma e shihnin rolin ë gruas në shoqëri thjesht si një fëmër ku roli kryesor ishte ai i bashkësho-rtes dhe i nënës, pra gjithmonë në shërbim dhe varësi të familjes. Ishin ndaluar gjatë në lëvizjen feminist të viteve 60 dhe 70, si dhe në integri-min politik dhe social të gruas në vënde si Afrika, Kina dhe vëndet e Evropës Lindore. Kishin biseduar në anglisht për një kohë të gjatë kur ai përmëndi vendin nga ishte dhe ajo qeshi aq shumë sa tërhoqi vëmëndj-en e të gjithëve në sallë.                      
 “Po ne qënkemi bashkëatdhetarë” i tha ajo ne gjuhen e tyre dhe qeshën të dy.
    Që nga ai moment biseda e tyre nd-ryshoi. Filluan ti tregonin njëri tjetrit për veten dhe asaj po i pëlqente të komunikonte me një mashkull në gjuhën e saj, dhe aq më tepër me një mashkull kaq simpatik. Kishte kohë qe nuk ishte në shoqërine e një burri, i kishin mun-guar bisedat dhe debatet që bënte dikur me artistin dhe ky i panjohur po i mbushte asaj një boshllëk që de-ri tani nuk e kishte vë-në re. Ai filloi ti tregonte per jetën e tij, për udhëtimet e shumta që bënte, dhe se kishte passion fotografinë. Por ajo që asaj i bëri përshtypje ishte fakti që ai qe beqar, jo i divorcuar, jo i ve por beqar dhe pa fëmijë. Për bu-rrat në vëndin e saj kjo ishte e pazakontë, dikur njerzit thoshin se diçka ka që dikush ngelej pamartuar.  
“Kam da-shuruar dikur nje vajze”, filloi ti thoshte ai, sikur ta dinte se ç’po mendonte ajo, “ishte vajzë nga ato që e kishte babain me pozitë. Prin-dërit e saj e donin dhëndrin mjek ose jurist ose diplomat, jo thjeshtë një gazetar. U bë rrëmujë e madhe atëhere, se ajo s’pranonte që të nda-heshim, por ja që ata ia arritën qëll-imit. Ajo u martua, iku dhe në një ambasadë me burrin e saj të ri, kurse mua më degdisën andej nga veriu ca 
vjet”                                                                
 “Sa e tëmerrshme, këto lloj histori-rash i kam lexuar nëpër libra, por asnjëherë nuk kam takuar dike që i ka jetuar. Më vjen shumë keq”                     
“Të shkuara, të harruara. Unë nuk mendoj më për të, as fytyrën nuk ia mbaj më mend. Po jeta ime ndryshoi, me ardhjen e demokracisë. Liria ime personale më dha dhe liri profesio-nale. Kam jetuar dhe kam pasur eks-perienca që jo çdo kush mund ti ketë.”                                                                
 “Për këtë ke shumë të drejtë”- tha ajo dhe për një moment nuk ia ndau sytë.                                                                       
“Po ti, më trego për veten, më the qe je me prindërit këtu, dhe e shikoj që je vajzë e zgjuar, po tjetër në jetën tënde çfarë ndodh??”
“Ah, asgjë, kjo që shef kjo jam”                
“S’më besohet vajza si ty i kanë dje-mtë rradhë nga mbrapa”                       
 “Këtu kuptohet sa diferencë moshe kemi të dy” ia ktheu ajo me buzë-qeshje, “po na ikën jeta në shkollë dhe 24 orët e ditës s’po na mjafto-jnë”                                                                 
E dinte qe ai po i pëlqente pak si shumë dhe e kuptoi që dhe ai po flë-rtonte me të, por ajo nuk e ndali.   
“Vërtet nuk ke një djalë”, e pyeti dhe iu afrua. Për një moment ajo donte ti tregonte për artistin, për historinë e tyre, por e ndali veten. S’kishte kup-tim.                                                         
 “Ishte dikush për pak kohë, por pa rëndësi. Jam duke u përgatitur për një master dhe kohën e kam shumë të ngarkuar, s’kam kohe për dashu-riçka” iu përgjigj ajo me një ton mos-kokëçarës.                                              
 Ai i kapi dorën, ia mbështolli me pë-llëmbët e tij dhe duke mos ia ndalur sytë i tha-“nuk më besohet”, dhe ajo ndjeu një skuqje ti mbulonte fyty-rën. Qëndruan ashtu për disa sekon-da dhe kur ai e ftoi të ngjiteshin në dhomën e tij, ajo e mendoi një çast dhe u çua mbas tij.











   Sa e çuditëshme ështe të shkosh diku ku dhe e di dhe s’e di se ç’të pret dhe megjithëse arsyeja të thotë jo dëshira dhe kurioziteti të shtyjnë të thuash po.                                         
Dhoma ishte e këndëshme, ajo u ul ne një nga karriget pranë dritares dhe vështronte si ai po përgatiste dy pije. Pasi i ofroi asaj një, hoqi xhake-tën dhe u ul përballë saj. Për një bu-rrë të moshës së tij, kishte trup shu-më atletik, fytyrë simpatike, me ti-pare të mprehta, buzë të holla por të formuara mire dhe kishte një dritë dhe gjallëri në sytë e tij që i pëlqe-nte shumë. Zëri i tij ishte i forte, por në të njëjtën kohë kishte një butësi që e bënte atë të ndjiehej mire. Ai i tregoi se ishte duke punuar në një dokumentar mbi luftën dhe pasojat e saj 2 vjet më vonë.                                    
“Luftën ? Po pse ?”                       
 “Sepse lufta, ndërron njerzit, dhe lë plagë thellë, shumë thellë në shpirtin e tyre dhe kur ata kujtojnë se e kanë harruar, ekzistojnë ato netë kur ng-rihen të tmerruar në mes të natës dhe duan të sigurohen që kishte  që-në vetëm një ëndërr. Sado e justifi-kuar të jetë, lufta ështe ferri i vërte-të, lufta është krim”. Përfundoi ai, dhe e pa drejt e në sy.                        
“Të lutem më trego, unë nuk isha aty, por e kam vuajtur njësoj” – tha ajo dhe iu afrua dritares, ku qyteti poshtë gumëzhonte dhe dritat një nga një po ndizeshin.                    
 “Vërtet, ke dëshirë?? Prit të nxjerr kamerën, dhe te shikosh pak nga ato që kemi filmuar, janë vërtet pamje shokuese”- tha ai dhe filloi tregimin e tij. Dhe përmes pamjeve dhe fja-lëve të tij për ato ditë e netë të gjata, që dukeshin pa mbarim mes të shtë-nave, shtetrethimeve, njerëzve të vrarë, maskave dhe rrëmbimeve, as-aj iu rrengjeth mishi dhe kujtimet iu derdhën si lumë. 
   I kujtohej kur lufta kishte filluar dhe ata i shikonin ato skena të tëme-rrshme në televizor dhe as asaj as prindërve të saj nuk ju besohej. Sa shumë gjëra kishin kishin kaluar ato 7 vjet. Asaj i kujtoheshin demostra-tat në fillim, rrëzimi i busteve, hapja e burgjeve, anijet e mbushura me njerëz që iknin drejt një destinacioni të panjohur, të mbyturit dhe të nge-lurit pas, ……..fjala e lirë. 
   Me dekada të tëra njerzit i kishin pritur këto ndryshime dhe tani po i jetonin. Asaj i kujtohej entuziazmi i tyre, mitingjet ku shkonin kur linin orët e mësimit dhe megjithëse shu-më gjëra nuk i kuptonin e dinin rën-desinë e pranisë së tyre atje. Por dhe liria kishte çmimin e vet. Shumë nxë-nës lanë shkollat, shumë vajza u rrë-mbyen, dhe për një kohë ekzistonte një kaos që e bëri atë të mbyllej edhe më shumë në vetëvete. Ndryshimi dhe të ndryshosh për më mire janë dy gjëra të ndryshme, por ajo nuk ishte e sigurt se ç’po ndodhte në ve-ndin e saj. Ishte e lumtur që më në fund dhe ata po i bashkoheshin bo-tës së lire, prindërit kishin qënë disa herë jashtë dhe ajo e dinte pak a shumë si ishte bota. Shpesh ata i ki-shin folur për demokraci dhe liri, at-ëherë kur të tjerët kishin frikë të me-ndonin e jo më të flisnin. Ajo ishte shumë e ndrojtur si natyrë por gjithë ky ndryshim e bëri kurajoze dhe ajo s’kishtë frikë të fliste, ndjente pasion. Megjithatë kur shikonte shka-tërrime ngado dhe njerëz të papunë dhe të pastrehë rrugëve i thyej zem-ra.  Debatonte me orë të tëra me shokët dhe me mësuesit në gjimnaz, ngrinte zërin, organizonte protesta, i dukej vetja si në ato filmat me parti-zanë që shihte dikur, por ky nuk ishte film, ishte realitet.                     
 Ishte pikërisht në atë kohë që ajo njohu të dashurin e saj. Ai ishte një djalë i gjatë, simpatik, pak më i madh se ajo në moshë dhe shumë i gjallë. Ishin në një mbrëmje me disa nga shoqet e saj të klasës ku po diskuto-nin për grevën e studentave dhe se si ata mund të ndihmonin, kur ai filloi t’ia merrte një kënge me kitarë,
“The world closing in 
Did you ever think 
That we could be so close,like brothers 
The future's in the air 
I can feel it everywhere 
Blowing with the wind of change”
“Scorpions”- mendoi me vete dhe u mahnit sa bukur ai e këndonte. U nd-je e dashuruar pas tij që në ato mo-mente. Filluan të shiheshin shpsh e më shpesh edhe kur mitingjet mba-ruan, parlamenti i ri u mblodh dhe njerzit iu futën punës të jetonin je-tën e tyre të re, ata kishin akoma kaq shumë për ti thënë njëri-tjetrit dhe kaq ëndrra bashkë. Kaluan disa vjet dhe ata po bashkë vazhdonin dhe ajo ndjehej me fat. Të gjithë i kishin zili, dshuria e tyre ishte pa konflikte dhe e qetë. Dashuria që ajo ndiente për të ishte si një oaz në mes të shkretë-tirës. Ju thonte të gjithëve se “ai ishte burri i jetës së saj, se nuk e koncep-tonte jetën dot pa të” dhe ndoshta kjo ishte dhe arsyeja që i’u dha atij pa rezerva.  Ai e kishte përmendur disa herë faktin se gjithë miqtë e ty-re “e bënin” perveç atij dhe asaj. Ajo nuk ishte gati, nuk e ndiente se duhej ti jepej, por nga ana tjetër i vinte keq kur ai ndalonte atëherë kur ish-te afër të kalonte aty ku s’duhej. Ishin zënë disa herë dhe ai ishte larguar dhe nuk i kishte folur me ditë të tëra, por pastaj pajtoheshin, dhe kë-shtu e fillonin nga e para. Ajo e don-te, i kishte besim, por kishte terror që ai mund ta linte për një vajzë the-tër, më të lehtë. 
   Nuk kishte qënë aspak siç e kishte imagjinuar, ai ishte i lumtur dhe te-për i kujdesshëm, kurse ajo gjithë kohës mendonte se ç’duhej të bënte. Kur e pyeste atë se si ndjehej, ai i përgjigjej “ti je perfekte, vërtet nuk të pëlqen aq sa unë???”                 
 Kishte qënë kaq e re, kaq pa përvojë, e kishte kuptur më vonë gabimin e saj por nuk ishte e penduar, pasi du-ke qënë me të ajo ajo kishte jetuar një endërr dhe nuk kishte jetuar atë relitet të egër qe e rrethonte. Dhe kur u largua, megjithese u trishtua pa masë, e kuptoi sa me fat ishte që nuk jetoi atë, LUFTËN.







   I kishte sytë e mbushur me lot kur gazetari mbaroi së foluri dhe filloi të qante me dënesë. Ai e mbështolli në krahët e tij u ulën përtokë të dy dhe ajo u mblodh si një embrion dhe vuri kokën në gjoksin e tij. Nuk e dinte pse po qante, për veten, për dashurinë e humbur, për luftën dhe kujtimet e hidhura që kishte, nuk e dinte. “Me fal, nuk doja të të bëja të qaje, nuk e kisha menduar që kjo temë do ishte kaq e rëndë për ty”                “
Nuk është faji yt, ka qënë një ditë e gjatë, dhe unë jam e lodhur” u për-gjigj ajo dhe nuk lëvizi nga krahët e tij.                                                                 
 I pëlqente të rrinte ashtu, ndjehej e qetë, në krahët e këtij të panjohuri, në këtë dhomë hoteli, në këtë natë, ku as ajo nuk e dinte ku do përfun-donte. Ai po i ledhatonte flokët dhe ajo e ndiente trupin e tij ngjitur me të saj dhe dëshirën e tij për ta patur afër, dhe u çua.                       

 “Nuk mundem”- i tha                                  “Rri, mos ik. Unë s’kam asnjë lloj ko-mpromisi”- iu përgjigj ai. “Ti vërtet më pëlqen, e di që mosha dhe lar-gësia mund të jetë një pengesë për ty, por ku i dihet diçka sajojmë”           
“Edhe ti më pëlqen, shumë, por unë nuk jam gati për një lidhje, është his-tori e gjatë, por kam bërë një prem-tim dhe duhet ta mbaj” –iu përgjigj. “Kaq shumë të kanë lënduar?” e pye-ti ai dhe kur ajo e pa se si ai po e vë-shtronte për një çast donte të ndry-shonte mëndje, ti tregonte atij gjith-shka dhe të humbte në krhët e tij dhe çdo gjë tjetër. Por jo, ishte e ven-dosur. Kishte premtuar që gjërat do ndryshonin në jetën e saj. Një shek-ull i ri po vinte dhe ajo e dinte që ky do ishte shekulli i saj. Ky do ishte shekulli ku ajo do realizoheshe si femër, do ishte e lumtur dhe do nji-hte nga afër dashurinë dhe pasionin. Kishte punuar dhe vuajtur shumë, e ardhmija ishte e qartë tani për të. E përqafoi gazetarin dhe me zë të ulët i foli në vesh “Faleminderit, për gji-thshka, ndoshta takohemi përsëri shekullin tjetër”.
Ai e puthi lehtë në buzë dhe i tha “Të uroj shumë fat dhe mbarësi, dhe ta dish që do jem shumë i lumtur po të takohemi përsëri, kjo ishte një natë speciale edhe për mua”.
Ajo u largua, dhe kur doli në rrugë u mbush me ajrin e freskët të natës dhe nxitoi drejt shtëpisë së saj. Mile-niumi i ri po vinte dhe asaj s’i pritej të fillonte kapitullin e ri të jetës së saj. Sa për gazetarin, ku i dihej, jeta ishte e gjatë dhe në rastin e saj plot të papritura.

----------

